# Colosseum Rome driving a motorhomefacts



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can we drive to the colosseum and along the Appean way?

It it feasible for motorhomes To make this trip to the outskirts of Rome and is there somewhere to park?

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There was plenty of traffic going past the Coliseum last year when we were in Rome. But not with the MH then; I suppose if you can get there it's fine, but as for parking......... :roll:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

There is no actual parking at the coliseum but you can drive past it, there is a small car parking area on the Via Claudia (due south of the coliseum) which is about a 400 metres away but I am not sure if they would allow a MH to park there due to the size of the spaces. Parking is a real premium in Rome and the streets are quite narrow if you happen to venture off the main routes. I have to say that I wouldn't relish the idea of driving my MH (or car come to that) around Rome as it is very manic. 
You can pre book tickets on line at 
http://www.pierreci.it/home-page/en/buy-the-ticket/booking-tickets.aspx 
which should save you a bit of time queueing . 
There is also another site which explains that tickets for the Coliseum also gives access to the Forum and the Palantine -http://www.italy-museums.com 
These tickets can be booked and printed off as they are sent as an email (you walk to the front of the queue and go to the pre-booked window). 
If you're in Rome for a few days or so, you can purchase a 3-day transportation ticket "Biglietto per 3 giorni B.T.I" for 11€. It's a bargain if you use it at least three or four times per day. But even if you don't use it that often, you won't have to worry about finding a place to buy a ticket when you do need one. Once you stamp it on its first use, you are free to hop onto any bus or metro when you like. I think there is a day version of this as well.

I'm not able to help with regards to any MH camp stops for this area as we normally fly and rent an apartment when we go.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We met a guy from Prague two years ago who wildcamped in the centre of Rome for four days! He parked just behind the Parliament Building and his van was looked after by the two policeman guarding the building whilst he was sightseeing during the day! It cost him absolutely nothing to park and he bought fresh water from a nearby shop. He emptied his loo daily in the public toilets, paying a couple of Euro to the guardian. I have wildcamped myself but I think that I would have had the bottle to do that.

I would suggest getting an ACSI book and choosing a site from there. I would recommend Camping Happy Village myself. We stayed there and it had a free minibus to the station nearby and it cost 1 Euro for the train right into the centre of the city.

Having seen an ambulance drive ACROSS a pedestrian crossing, then go down a one way street the wrong way to get through the traffic, there's no way I'd go there actually in the van though!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We stayed at http://www.campingflaminio.com/ENG/default.asp
Nice site. Very clean and the rail station is just over the road,
Camping Cheques accepted (and make it much cheaper!)

Certainly you can drive - well almost anywhere in Rome. Some of it is wide enough and most of it is legal but these are not issues the Romans concern themselves about!

Parking = revenue for Rome. They will willingly take your money off you,,,

Patrick


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

beware of ZTL zones in central rome. park at m/home parking at Ostiense rail way station and take metro in to 
Colosseo. only 5 mins. Via Appia Antica can be driven along from San Sebastiano as far as Quo Vadis chapel /Catacombes; but then the rest is closed to traffic and you join main road Appia Nuova.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I've stayed at Camping Village Roma (in Rome) and also at Camping Roma Flash (on lake Bracciano and an hour's train ride away - a gem of a site).

I found that getting into and around Rome was almost as easy from Roma Flash as from the Rome site. 

As for ambling around the streets of Rome/around the Colosseum in a large motorhome...it would take a more formidable constitution than mine!

Paul


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Roamin Rome in a motorhome*

Ciao Aldra, and anyone else considering Rome.
A most excellent website, available also with English language pages :

www.romaincamper.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In the end we took the train and the metro and missed the Appian way
got quite good at train/metro travelling after 5 days of it

no longer cats at the Colosseum,there were hundreds 40 years ago and you could wander at will amongst the ruins

still the renovations were very well done and for us oldies entrance was free although we had to ask for concessions and give them the passport proof

well looking so young :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

fabulous trip to Rome

Thanks for all your advice  

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Annsman said:


> We met a guy from Prague two years ago who wildcamped in the centre of Rome for four days! He parked just behind the Parliament Building and his van was looked after by the two policeman guarding the building whilst he was sightseeing during the day! It cost him absolutely nothing to park and he bought fresh water from a nearby shop. He emptied his loo daily in the public toilets, paying a couple of Euro to the guardian. I have wildcamped myself but I think that I would have had the bottle to do that.
> 
> I would suggest getting an ACSI Book [MHF Link] and choosing a site from there. I would recommend Camping Happy Village myself. We stayed there and it had a free minibus to the station nearby and it cost 1 Euro for the train right into the centre of the city.
> 
> Having seen an ambulance drive ACROSS a pedestrian crossing, then go down a one way street the wrong way to get through the traffic, there's no way I'd go there actually in the van though!


Some years ago, well a goodly number of years ago, we wild camped in Rome for more than a week. I'd never be able to find the place again but it was a cemetery car park on a ring road somewhere and it took just 30 mins to walk to the sites.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Roamin Rome in a motorhome*



eddied said:


> Ciao Aldra, and anyone else considering Rome.
> A most excellent website, available also with English language pages :
> 
> www.romaincamper.it
> ...


Many thanks, eddie.

I've added the website to the Italy section of: *Useful and Informative Continental Websites. * here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Dare I ask what happened to the cats - I remember there were that many there in the 70's the area around the coliseum was called cat island - I though it was supposed to be bad luck for Rome if the cats went?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

i suppose that "modernisation" happened to the cats and commercial interest

I wondered the same thing georgiemac, it was bad luck for me as something was missing this time round and not only the cats

I suppose its a balance of preservation verses atmosphere and I expect we were lucky to experience the antiquity in its original state back in the 70s

Aldra


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Dare I ask what happened to the cats - I remember there were that many there in the 70's the area around the coliseum was called cat island - I though it was supposed to be bad luck for Rome if the cats went?


  I think they probably all flitted to their new 'soup kitchen' at the Temple of Mars in Largo Argentina; where old ladies still provide food for the many cats that live there.
saluti,
eddied


----------

